# 07 Honda Rincon 680



## mattbob18 (Jan 3, 2010)

Hey guys, does anyone have a honda that grinds reverse sometimes? If so how did you fix it and what caused it. I know if i dont let it warm up it does it, thats one cause, but even when its warm it does it. So talk about it here and lets see if we can get to the bottom of it!! Thanks Matt


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

I have no idea, since my honda's are foreman's and ranchers.

you could try www.highlifter.com and www.hondaforeman.com message boards try to get some information there. highlifter has a honda only section and hondaforeman has it broke down to even the models for each forum.

of most the users' here on plow site.

IPLOWSNO has a Rincon he's the only reg member that comes to mind with a Rincon
there's a few other's been on here this year with rincon question's go back through the post and you might be able to find them.

though the reverse grinding aspect.

is your idle set to high? or leaving the choke on?
just a thought

sublime out.


----------



## 06Sierra (Nov 30, 2008)

Go to Rinconriders.com and search there. Most likely you need to adjust the shift linkage. If the idle is too high you would either need to clean or replace the idle air control valve (iacv). Also check ebay or Helm inc for a service manual. Very helpful to have one on hand.


----------



## mattbob18 (Jan 3, 2010)

Oh yah i forgot about that site, i think i will check that out. Thanks for all the help!!


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

yah i am late to the party, and it has happened, but i think it either didn't go all the way to the lock or the idle was too high,

thats all there is too talk about when ya have a honda lol

oh and i plowed 110 miles this winter, which happened to be all in my driveway hahaha


----------

